# Porco Rosso - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*.*


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I have this movie on dvd. I agree with you that the movie isn't equal to "“Princess Mononoke” and “Spirited Away”. Still it is a great movie to have. I have been slowly updating my Miyazaki dvd collection to blu ray versions as soon as they become available. Will get the upgrade for this one as well. Thanks.


----------

